# KILL ZONE 2 hits BD & DVD July 19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “… a hearty, layered, big-budget helping of orchestrated mayhem.”
> ~ Andy Webster, THE NEW YORK TIMES
> 
> “… head-pounding martial-arts action ....” ~ Cary Darling, FORT WORTH STAR-TELEGRAM
> ...


----------

